# Mpix users, I have a question...



## Corry (Oct 10, 2006)

..what finish do you get on your mpix orders, and why?  

I usually get the lustre, because I like the look....however, I'm going to be making an order for the portraits I just shot, and I'm trying to explain the differences between the regular, and the lustre.  I've never really gotten the regular, so I don't have any decent examples to show her.  Is the extra money for the lustre worth it in your opinion?


----------



## KevinR (Oct 10, 2006)

I just get the regular. It's a semi gloss and looks good to me. Have done quite a few enlargements like this.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Oct 10, 2006)

Can't really compare myself b/c I just get the regular finish.  I've liked it and stuck with it and never tried anything else.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 10, 2006)

Ah, this may sound dumb but what is Mpix?  Are they a website that print photos?  Do they offer poster size prints?  Sorry, if I am way off here......


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Oct 10, 2006)

yup mpix.com is a very nice and economical online printing service.  Not sure about poster size, but I know they do at least 20x30".


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 10, 2006)

regular for me.  looks and feels great.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Oct 10, 2006)

I just get them without the lustre coating..all lustre coating is, is a clear coating to help prevent fingerprints.


----------



## bogleric (Oct 11, 2006)

in my opinion if these are pictures that need to last over time, especially if you were paid to take them you really should get the lustre coating.  Overall it helps protect the print from the environment including people, light, etc.


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 11, 2006)

I have never used Mpix, but I always get a lustre finish on my photos.  I like that it cuts down on reflections and it's not as susceptible to fingerprints as already mentioned.  I think it just boils down to preference.  

Won't Mpix send you paper samples?  Then you could just show your clients next time.


----------



## bogleric (Oct 12, 2006)

MPIX will send samples of the Endura paper with their image, however the samples are for the traditional color, B&W, and metallic.  They don't send lustre and non-lustre samples.


----------



## Corry (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies! so basically...they should be fine if they want to save money and get the regular finish?


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 12, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the replies! so basically...they should be fine if they want to save money and get the regular finish?


Yup!


----------



## MikeR (Mar 7, 2007)

oldnavy170 said:


> Ah, this may sound dumb but what is Mpix? Are they a website that print photos? Do they offer poster size prints? Sorry, if I am way off here......


 
Mpix is great I get my 8x10 on matboard. The only problem is that they charge a shipping fee of $4.95 which is steep if you only want 1 enlagement. The prints are packaged very well to prevent damage. My letter carrirer damaged the box by forcing it into my mail box but the prints were undamaged.


----------



## txshutterbug (Mar 8, 2007)

Agree with all about Mpix - not only do they produce an excellent product, the service is very quick!


----------

